# MTB - NOT For Me



## gb155 (20 May 2011)

I've had a chap, who has contacted me on my blog,

He's 27 stone, 6foot tall

He wants to lose weight by cycling 

but his budget is just £150-£200 as he is out of work (Obesity Related)

I'd REALLY like to help him out by giving him some leads

So people, what ya got ?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (20 May 2011)

Please correct me if I'm wrong here people but i always thought that all bikes had a max weight limit assigned to them and that 27 stone is well above any SWL. It sounds as though the chap needs medical help to loose weight before he considers exercise of any type.




gb155 said:


> I've had a chap, who has contacted me on my blog,
> 
> He's 27 stone, 6foot tall
> 
> ...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 May 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong here people but i always thought that all bikes had a max weight limit assigned to them and that 27 stone is well above any SWL.



You not checked gb155's sig line then?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (20 May 2011)

I had never noticed it before I have to admit. Am still sure most if not all bikes have a max weight limit though.


threebikesmcginty said:


> You not checked gb155's sig line then?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (20 May 2011)

Aside from my concern over bikes and max weigh limits I would say he needs to be looking at a 2nd hand steel bike of some kind, probably a MTB.


gb155 said:


> I've had a chap, who has contacted me on my blog,
> 
> He's 27 stone, 6foot tall
> 
> ...


----------



## ColinJ (20 May 2011)

I think weight limits are stated for legal reasons. A company don't want to be sued if somebody gets hurt in a freak accident so they ask their engineers what the limits are. They reply that the bike should be okay with a rider up to 400 pounds, so the legal team insist on a weight limit of 250 pounds. That kind of thing. 

Just like the _Best Before _Date on food. You know that the food doesn't suddenly go off one day beyond that date, but the further you push it, the bigger the chance you are taking.


----------



## gb155 (20 May 2011)

My Giant Yukon was happy to take me at 34 stone without issue

He wants to follow my lead, I dont see an issue with that

as a side note, I rode my first road bike when I was still 24 stone (Ribble, Alu, Audaux)


----------



## dan_bo (20 May 2011)

I don't have a bike but i've got a few bits- bars, stem, old cantis, bitsnbats that i can hand over FOC.....


----------



## Panter (20 May 2011)

My mate is 23 Stone, Ok he's a little lighter but he rides aggressively and doesn't have any problems (Carrera)

If buying new, Decathlon (as ever!) do some decent looking bikes at that price point


----------



## subaqua (20 May 2011)

Panter said:


> My mate is 23 Stone, Ok he's a little lighter but he rides aggressively and doesn't have any problems (Carrera)
> 
> If buying new, Decathlon (as ever!) do some decent looking bikes at that price point




and furniture whithermore  


gotta agree with that. and FWIW I was 130Kg when i started riding on my Decathlon rockrider that has a max limit of 100Kg and it copes very well thank you. Its just as Colin says if it breaks at X then the legal beagles say it is safe for X/2 generally


----------



## gb155 (20 May 2011)

dan_bo said:


> I don't have a bike but i've got a few bits- bars, stem, old cantis, bitsnbats that i can hand over FOC.....




Dan, Thats REALLY kind of you, I will let him know and see if he wants to go down that route


----------



## fossyant (20 May 2011)

What about a basic Decathlon Rockrider MTB - no suspension, or even the single speed model !


----------



## gb155 (20 May 2011)

fossyant said:


> What about a basic Decathlon Rockrider MTB - no suspension, or even the single speed model !




I recall when I was that size

a SingleSpeed would have given me a heart attack :-)


----------



## GilesM (20 May 2011)

I would also have parts he would be welcome to for nothing:

Front and rear mech, cassette and chain, little bit worn, but do run together, saddle and seat pin (from Giant frame so 30.9) and mechanical disc brakes and soon a set of Hayes Sole hydraulic (not great but okay for manly road stuff), and maybe some wheels and tyres, I can hunt through if you would like to know exactly what there is. I bought a new hardtail frame last year and I'm about to build it up (too much time working means I'm only just getting around to it), and some stuff doesn't fit, is worn, or just hasn't passed the bling test, I also have too much used stuff that will probably just sit around in boxes in the garage for years. If interested let me know and I can put together a more accurate list.


----------



## gb155 (20 May 2011)

GilesM said:


> I would also have parts he would be welcome to for nothing:
> 
> Front and rear mech, cassette and chain, little bit worn, but do run together, saddle and seat pin (from Giant frame so 30.9) and mechanical disc brakes and soon a set of Hayes Sole hydraulic (not great but okay for manly road stuff), and maybe some wheels and tyres, I can hunt through if you would like to know exactly what there is. I bought a new hardtail frame last year and I'm about to build it up (too much time working means I'm only just getting around to it), and some stuff doesn't fit, is worn, or just hasn't passed the bling test, I also have too much used stuff that will probably just sit around in boxes in the garage for years. If interested let me know and I can put together a more accurate list.



It never ceases to amaze me how awesome some people can be

i've drop him an email


----------



## Angelfishsolo (20 May 2011)

I have a very old Apollo Kaos frame 20" and forks (rigid). It only has calliper brake bosses though. Welcome to it if you want. Very heavy but also study. I also has a pretty new BB.


----------



## gb155 (21 May 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> I have a very old Apollo Kaos frame 20" and forks (rigid). It only has calliper brake bosses though. Welcome to it if you want. Very heavy but also study. I also has a pretty new BB.



Again

Thank you

I asked the guy if he wants the parts, will come back here once I know (though he'd be a little silly to say no IMHO)


----------



## gb155 (22 May 2011)

Guys 

It seems he doesn't want a free bike, shame ( I'd have bitten your hands off) I do get requests on my blog all the time from oversight people 

Maybe I should set up a parts bank to get the obese moving and on the right track


----------



## Zoiders (22 May 2011)

I would consider having a look round for an old roadster with stainless wheels.

Utterly bombproof and the riding position will be better for him as he currently is, £150 will get him something vintage that will just run and run.


----------

